# Niagara motor bike



## Oldnut (Aug 1, 2013)

Picked this up,last week all original. As usual nothing out there about the bike.westfield?has clincher rims on it so a set of tires and I have a rider.


----------



## bike (Aug 1, 2013)

*I could use*

the orig tires- be kind to them!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2013)

Great find! Love that badge.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks Westfield. That seat is beautiful! Good find, nice bike.


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 1, 2013)

*Niagara*

Front tire has a 2 in split but the rear is still soft and in good shape phew.anybody have another one?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice find, I like the color.  I have a Niagara that says Westfield MA on the badge.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 1, 2013)

Defiantly Westfield. They used the Niagara name for decades and that style cutout badge for several different names forever also. It was copied from the "Cleveland" badge they acquired. A lot of them had the Westfield name in them also.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks like the original owner carved his name at bottom of badge..kool!

since it is bluish... maybe call it a Viagra!


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 1, 2013)

*Niagara*

What does everybody think late 20s bike?


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 1, 2013)

Right around 1930 Westfield bike, with the serial number you should be able to correctly date it from Mr. Columbia's site.  Love the bike & the color.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 1, 2013)

*Prettier Than Two Parakeets On A Stick !!!*

DOOD ... that Niagara Bicycle is beautiful to behold ... get some of those folding, axel stands 
and save those tires !!!  It's worth it !!! 

...................  patric


----------



## ozzmonaut (Aug 2, 2013)

Everything about this bike is awesome. Color, badge, patina, wheels. I wish stuff like this showed up in my area. Can't have nothin' nice!


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 2, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> What does everybody think late 20s bike?




If I had to guess it would be 1931 or 32. The serial number will have the letter code to say for sure. In the mid 20's to 1930 the truss rods came together at the top on the Columbia models anyway. In 1931 they went back to this style top bracket. On these non Columbia badged bikes that may not be the case though.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, killer bike!


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 2, 2013)

*Great Bike!*

Love the bike, love the color.  My 1929 Pierce came with the same seat, but not in that condition.  Can you post more pics of the seat so we can see the detail?

GenuineRides


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 2, 2013)

The seat is nice but very brittle-used some mink oil on it( hope that's not bad) and it came with a cyclometer and this badge on the rear fender. Ill post more tomorrow.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 5, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> The seat is nice but very brittle-used some mink oil on it( hope that's not bad) and it came with a cyclometer and this badge on the rear fender. Ill post more tomorrow.View attachment 107305View attachment 107306




Mink oil is the best thing you can put on it. I use it on all my leather seats.


----------

